# The first Successful Hovercraft In Egypt



## فلاينج هيل (9 يوليو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​*



​
*مشروع تخرجى انا و زملائى بهندسه طيران امبابه​ ​*

*Project: HOVERCRAFT
Graduation Year: 2008​*​*SPECIFICATION: 2 SYSTEMS ( LIFT FAN AND THRUST PROPELLER ) EACH SYSTEM WITH IT'S OWN ENGINE TOTAL WEIGHT (350 Kg) IT'S CARRY 2 PERSONS AND IT'S DIMENSION (3.60 X 1.80 m ) WITH ONE RUDER FOR CONTROL . *​
*THE testing VIDEO* ​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم
الف مبروك
وعقبال النتيجه بس احنا عايزينها تطير بقى


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

رائع ..... تهانينا 

هلا تفضلت بارفاق حيثيات المشروع لنتسفيد جميعا و يطرح للنقاش 

مره اخري ..... تهانينا


----------



## فلاينج هيل (10 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر ........ و اى حد عايز اى معلومات عن المشروع يتفضل يسال..........


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (10 يوليو 2008)

انا كنت عاوز اسالك ولكن على المحمول ممكن تبعتلى رقمك وكمان كنت عاوز اعرف المشروع دة اسمه اية يعنى دة مشروع لطيارة ولا مشروع لاية وشكرا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 يوليو 2008)

*اليك هذة الروابط*

السلام عليك يا اخلى خذ تلك الروابط لك ولاخواننا فى المنتدى اسال الله ان تنفعنا جميعا وهى ذات صله بالحوامات
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KAE7WWfmTQ
http://geocities.com/tongdeehovercraft/engndex.html

http://www.airlifthovercraft.com












​


----------



## zeine (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
معاك زين العابدين كلية فنون تطبيقية قسم تصميم صناعى انا و 2 كمان فعلا بنعمل الفكرة دى فى مشروع التخرج بتعنا السنة دى و يا ريت يبقى فى اتصال  بينا فى اقرب وقت عشان احنا محتاجين شوية معلومات و يا ريت تفيدنا و شكرا


----------

